

How to Succeed in Silicon Valley Without Really Trying (YC S12) - nestlequ1k
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119350/amicus-app-how-tech-investors-are-failing-due-diligence

======
tobowers
Some discussion around this topic previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8080442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8080442)

------
tobowers
Hi! I posted a few thoughts on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8284370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8284370)

